# I5 3450 compatible motherboard.



## amruth kiran (Oct 14, 2012)

Hey guys! 
On the look out for a motherboard for i5 3450. 
Obviously will not overclock . .  So guess no need any z77's. . . 
Budget CHEAPEST POSSIBLE .


----------



## vkl (Oct 14, 2012)

Gigabyte B75-D3H - 4300
GIGABYTE GA-H77-DS3H - 6900
GIGABYTE GA-H77-D3H - 6900
Asus P8B75-M - 6250
ASUS P8B75-M LE - 5900
Asus P8H77-M LE - 7800
Asus MotherBoard - P8B75-V - 6800

*EDIT:*
Asus P8B75-M, P8B75-M LE,P8B75-V,Asus P8H77-M LE have lucid logix virtu.


----------



## amruth kiran (Oct 14, 2012)

The ASUS boards looks good..
also what do i gain with" lucid logix virtu"??


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 14, 2012)

Intel Motherboards
Theitdepot - Intel DH67CLB3 32GB DDR3 Motherboard  
Theitdepot - Intel DB75EN 32GB DDR3 Desktop Board


----------



## vkl (Oct 14, 2012)

With the help of Virtu one can use intel's quick sync(video transcoding engine) while using discrete GPU.
Virtu allows you to install two separate graphics drivers(one for IGP and other for dGPU).Virtu is short for GPU virtualisation.
Lucid Virtu Graphics Virtualization Technology
Google for more information.

Now intel's quick sync video technology with the applications that use it is a very fast way for video encoding.
Virtu is a handy feature to have if one wants to use quick sync for video encoding with applications that use quick sync.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 14, 2012)

Quote the max budget please.


----------



## vkl (Oct 16, 2012)

Edited the post.Specs corrected.None of the mentioned Gigabyte mobos seem to have lucid virtu support.


----------



## amruth kiran (Oct 16, 2012)

vkl said:


> With the help of Virtu one can use intel's quick sync(video transcoding engine) while using discrete GPU.
> Virtu allows you to install two separate graphics drivers(one for IGP and other for dGPU).Virtu is short for GPU virtualisation.
> Lucid Virtu Graphics Virtualization Technology
> Google for more information.
> ...


i actually dont require it.. i highly doubt if it has anything to do with gaming..?? correct me if iam wrong.



d6bmg said:


> Quote the max budget please.


approx.. 7-8k

okay  i understood lucid virtue.. but who the hell cares about the power( environment) when he's on a pc?? or gaming rather??
other than that the quick sync seems interesting...


----------



## vkl (Oct 16, 2012)

The real world advantage of Virtu is ability to use quick sync while on dGPU.
If quick sync doesn't matter to you then pick up anything that fits in your budget with specs that is good enough.


----------



## amruth kiran (Oct 16, 2012)

thanks bro...
i had the  gigabyte one in mind... but the  Asus MotherBoard - P8B75-V - 6800 looks better

offtopic.
which mobo can support the next 4th gen AND  the current 3rd gen proccy??

if i buy that then next year or so i can upgrade to haswell if neccesary...


----------



## vkl (Oct 16, 2012)

Haswell processors would require a different socket(lga 1150).So no question of using intel 7 Series chipset motherboards with haswell processors.
For haswell processors one would have to buy a different motherboard that would be compatible with them.No current intel 7/6 series chipset motherboards would be compatible with them.


----------



## amruth kiran (Oct 17, 2012)

^^ okay thanks bro.. will update soon


----------



## amruth kiran (Oct 23, 2012)

hey guys!
i know the title suggets its a ivy rig but i couldnt control myself, there is a chance that i might go  for a sandy rig now.. so just spitting out the specs for your corrections if any...
intel 2500k...
asrock p8z68mpro...
corsair gs600....
coolermaster 431...
gskill f3 10600cl95 4gb....
------------------------------------------- now my doubts..
The mobo. should i go for z68 even now?? wont the z77 offer better?? any suggestions on that??
MY GPU WILL COME LATER ON.
BUDGET TOUCHES 33K WITHOUT GPU..
SO ANY OTHER RECOMMENDATIONS SHOULD FIT WITHIN 33K ONLY!!!!
THANKS!!


----------



## vkl (Oct 23, 2012)

amruth kiran said:


> hey guys!
> i know the title suggets its a ivy rig but i couldnt control myself, there is a chance that i might go  for a sandy rig now.. so just spitting out the specs for your corrections if any...
> intel 2500k...
> asrock p8z68mpro...
> ...



Afaik,there is no asrock p8z68m pro.I think it is asus p8z68m pro.
Get an ATX mobo preferably.Asus P8Z77 V LX for 10.8k or Asrock z77 extreme4 for 10k.V LX supports crossfirex but not sli.ASRock Z77 Pro4@ 9k is good too.
Asus P8z77 m pro(mATX) was stated to be available at 10.8k.Check if you can find one.
For cabinet go for corsair carbide 400R.Much better cabinet in all aspects,can hold onto it for many more builds.
Change the RAM to G.Skill RipjawsX(1600MHz)(F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL)@1.5k.You can always add more RAM later if needed.


----------



## amruth kiran (Oct 25, 2012)

FACEPLAM !!
but the rig you mentioned with the cabinet and ram and mobo still wont fit in the budget i have!! 5k for a cabi? little to much?!

also 1600 mhz ram?? i wont oc that!!


----------



## vkl (Oct 25, 2012)

i5 2500k ~12.5k 
Corsair gs600 ~4.3k
Carbide 400R ~5k
Z77 extreme4 ~10k
4GB corsair value select ~ 1.2k or 4GB gskill f3 10600cl95 ~1.2k or G.Skill RipjawsX(1600MHz)(F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL)~1.5k

Total=33k with 1333MHz RAM.
RAM is your decision i.e. whether you overclock memory or not.


----------



## topgear (Oct 26, 2012)

going with 1600 Mhz is better with SB/IB cpus and for cabinet Op can go with 300R or wait for 200R - get a after market cooler.


----------

